# Acid Filter ??? Scrubber



## bwcbob (Apr 15, 2011)

I saw this on Ebay last night http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260732240126&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Anyone one know how this works. it seems like you would have to have a very small working surface to use this.

Bob


----------



## shyknee (Apr 15, 2011)

bwcbob said:


> I saw this on Ebay last night http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260732240126&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Anyone one know how this works. it seems like you would have to have a very small working surface to use this.
> 
> Bob


bob don't trust this ,all the info to make a acid fume scrubber is here on the forum,
just search key word "scrubber". and learn till your heart is content for freeeee.


----------



## bwcbob (Apr 15, 2011)

shyknee said:


> bwcbob said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this on Ebay last night http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260732240126&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> ...




I am close to finishing my Fume Hood. I just need to get the exhaust cut and run. I bought a scrubber ( real one ) on Ebay at auction. I will be installing it this weekend. here some pictures of the scrubber:


----------

